
Setting Up a Minimal, yet Useful JavaScript Dev Environment - rbanffy
https://dev.to/corgibytes/setting-up-a-minimal-yet-useful-javascript-dev-environment
======
hdhzy
While I admire the article I remember when "minimal JavaScript dev
environment" meant just a notepad app and a web browser...

